# Only $100 for PUKING EVERYWHERE?!



## nolandrives (Aug 11, 2019)

So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It’s an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.

I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she’s stumbling to my car? Maybe I should’ve tried.

Anyway, about 5 minutes before I drop her off at her house, she puked all over the back of my car. I opened all the windows immediately because the smell was worse than death itself. Because we were so close to her house, I just kept going hoping there would be someone sober there to get me some cleaning materials.

There was, her husband was there and let me use their garden hose to clean my mats. He then gave me a roll of paper towel. As soon as she exited my vehicle I took photographic evidence of the mess. Let’s just say it was friggin everywhere. The back seats, the passenger seat, in the door jams and pockets, on the door itself, and on the exterior as well because she tried to get some of it outside as she was vomiting.

So I used what the husband gave me and cleaned my car and left. It still needed to be cleaned much more, but the car was at least drivable to get home. As soon as I got home, I created the Lyft support ticket. I had read previously that a bad puke job will get $250 in cleaning fees. That’s the only reason I wasn’t so upset about this whole ordeal. That figure was going to ease the pain a bit.

HOWEVER, when Lyft responded 5 minutes later, they said they were giving me a measly $100 cleaning fee. Look, it’s better than nothing, and I appreciate that they even do that, but it took me out of commission right away on a Thursday night and involved me spending 4 hours cleaning my car the very next morning. My time away from driving and spent cleaning was worth at least $250, not $100.

So I emailed them back and politely sent additional photos to show how bad the puke job was, and requested the maximum fee of $250. They said OK, we just need a receipt showing you cleaned your car; and we will adjust the fee to $250. No problem, sent them a receipt of all the stuff I bought to clean the car (totaling over $50) and have heard nothing. I have opened a new ticket, replied 3 times to my original ticket and nothing. Radio silence.

Will they not adjust this? This is B.S. quite frankly and a terrible first impression dealing with Lyft as a novice driver. Anyone have any experience here?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

They most likely won’t without a receipt that shows you paid 250 to have it professionally cleaned.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I got poop on my backseat last week. They gave me $80. Also bs.

Any advice? Don’t drive Lyft. I have NEVER heard anything good from pax or drivers. Apparently Lyft is worse than Uber.

I’m not saying you won’t get puked with Uber, but at least some people are ok with Uber. Lyft? Everyone says Lyft’s passengers are horrible.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nolandrives said:


> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car?


Yes.
Next question please? ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes.
> Next question please? ?


You'd think some drivers would do a little research before starting to drive!



nolandrives said:


> *I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car.*


TL;DR. You gave a wasted girl a ride and she puked.

Most problem pax let you know right off the bat. Cancel anyone who is staggering.

This is called "puker radar". Use it.

This goes for almost all problems with pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You are a rookie. You made rookie mistakes. It happens.

The first thing to understand is that you are in this for you. You are in this to make a profit. All notions of customer "service", community "service", company "spirit" are, at best, secondary, if they even are that. Neither the passengers nor the companies care about you. What you got was a "dump job". Someone was dumping a problem on you. This is common, You always avoid "dump" jobs.



nolandrives said:


> I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.


Her sister had a "problem". Her sister wanted the "problem" off her and onto someone else. She dumped it on you. Do not allow passengers like that into your car. If they can not walk reasonably straight, pull around the corner and shuffle, if possible. If shuffling is not practical, simply Gold Tango Foxtrot Oscar of there and eat the cancellation.



nolandrives said:


> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car.


You approach every job at night with doors locked. You never let someone in that condition into your car. Someone like that needs someone who is trained to deal with blind drunk people: the police or an ambulance.

*Q: *


nolandrives said:


> But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car?


*A:* Yes.

Neither Gr*yft* nor F*ub*a*r* will compensate you adequately for this, any more. You will have to produce a receipt. If you spend less than the award, you get only what you spent. If you do the job yourself, you will not be compensated for your time.

They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

I don't do after night drunk pickups. As bad as it sounds if anything happens you are actually losing time and money. Sucks because you have to get professional to do the cleaning, get a recipient and then hope to god they are on your side because a savvy pax, like the womans husband, could have called and complained first in Hope's they don't pay for the vomit. First to complain reaps the rewards.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are a rookie. You made rookie mistakes. It happens.
> 
> The first thing to understand is that you are in this for you. You are in this to make a profit. All notions of customer "service", community "service", company "spirit" are, at best, secondary, if they even are that. Neither the passengers nor the companies care about you. What you got was a "dump job". Someone was dumping a problem on you. This is common, You always avoid "dump" jobs.
> 
> ...


Golf not Gold

Golf Tango Foxtrot Oscar


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Lyft is being cheap now that they are on the NYSE. They try to charge the customer and the customer does a charge back. Now lyft is paying the fee instead of the customer.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Try assimilating your puking pax to college hazing. 

You survived.

Lyft bent you over on the cleaning fee.

You complained about it. 

Here is a complementary jar of Vaseline.

Welcome to ride share. ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Great advice from @Another Uber Driver above.

I'll add: Keep some plastic bags in your car. In some cases, pukers will use them, possibly saving your car from some/most of the mess.

Keep a small Febreeze in the car. Good for all kinds of odor cover-up.

Create your own car detailing service. Issue yourself a receipt for services rendered.

I've never had a Lyft puker but have had several Uber pukers. Over time, you get better at spotting them in advance. Staggering gait, rolling eyes, slurred speech, heavy stench of booze, and being helped by friends are all warning signs but sometimes they'll get past the radar until it's too late.

"Is he/she going to be OK? Do you want to stop and get out? Need some fresh air? *Roll windows down* Do you need a bag? Here! Ugh, dammit!"


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

nolandrives said:


> about 5 minutes before I drop her off at her house, she puked all over the back of my car.


Welcome to the Uber/Lyft experience. 

I've never worked the drunk shift and probably rarely ever will.

However, I will gladly drop them off earlier in the evening so you can pick them up later and reap the rewards. :vomit:?

Looks like there's some good advice provided on vomit avoidance.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

1. Set up a Google Voice account on your phone. This will give you a second number, like an e-sim. Google forwards calls for this number to your phone.

2. Download a free receipt making app, and create a receipt showing what you paid for cleaning. Use your new Google Voice numberas the business’s number.

You have to fight the crooks at their level.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I got poop on my backseat last week. They gave me $80. Also bs.
> 
> Any advice? Don't drive Lyft. I have NEVER heard anything good from pax or drivers. Apparently Lyft is worse than Uber.
> 
> I'm not saying you won't get puked with Uber, but at least some people are ok with Uber. Lyft? Everyone says Lyft's passengers are horrible.


I'll take the poop, but not diarrhea cause that would be disgusting


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i had pee in my car . lyft paid an entire entire 15 dollars . 15 dollars and told me to get it cleaned from a professional cleaner . lyft said is a bio hazard . again 15 dollars f lyft and this cheap fee .. i just used glass cleaner and a old bottle of rot gut whisky pored it onto the seat vacuumed it off call it a day next pax going into the car hour later. let them soak it up. lyft does not care . why should i ? i did hair dry it as well .


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Try this for a receipt. http://www.fakereceipt.us/sales_receipt.php

Use another phone # other than your Uber/Lyft one on the receipt.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i had pee in my car . lyft paid an entire entire 15 dollars . 15 dollars and told me to get it cleaned from a professional cleaner . lyft said is a bio hazard . again 15 dollars f lyft and this cheap fee .. i just used glass cleaner and a old bottle of rot gut whisky pored it onto the seat vacuumed it off call it a day next pax going into the car hour later. let them soak it up. lyft does not care . why should i ? i did hair dry it as well .


As a side hustle, try to sell clean urine to riders

Put up a sign that it's not for drug tests, which is code for its definently for passing drug tests


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

nolandrives said:


> So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.
> 
> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car? Maybe I should've tried.
> 
> ...


You're lucky ? 
Uber's plan is to completely Eliminate cleaning fees
And
Charge drivers a month App access fee.

Judging from driver's past "protest" (taking the next ping) I suspect they'll accept it .

Problem isn't Uber
Problem is the drivers


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I'll take the poop, but not diarrhea cause that would be disgusting


Well I guess it was diarrhea. The sh*t stayed in her pants. In my seat I only got the fluids...


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Chorch said:


> The sh*t stayed in her pants. In my seat I only got the fluids...


So it was filtered.

That's not so bad. :roflmao:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

WAHN said:


> So it was filtered.
> 
> That's not so bad. :roflmao:


It was horrible. Really. You have NO idea. I drove to the car wash like 14353 miles an hour, with the windows down, and still the smell was stronger than Chuck Norris.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

nolandrives said:


> So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.
> 
> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car? Maybe I should've tried.
> 
> ...


Get a mirror look in it and you'll see who's fault this is.

Someone stumbling into your car drunk? You were practically begging for this.



Kodyhead said:


> I'll take the poop, but not diarrhea cause that would be disgusting


Hilarious!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Wait the husband is home and he didn't pick her up...?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Well I guess it was diarrhea. The sh*t stayed in her pants. In my seat I only got the fluids...


I would need $90 for that



WAHN said:


> So it was filtered.
> 
> That's not so bad. :roflmao:


I'm sure it's like a Brita filter


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Wait the husband is home and he didn't pick her up...?


I'm guessing he didn't want vomit in his car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


I can send you the toilette paper I used to soak up the liquid/ poop oil so you can lick it. I save it in my "greatest memories when ubering" chest.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


You could make a ?load of money producing the movie, "Two Girls, One Uber."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I can send you the toilette paper I used to soak up the liquid/ poop oil so you can lick it. I save it in my "greatest memories when ubering" chest.


Did I just become the poop lady ?‍♀ ... okay I guess ?❤?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Golf not Gold


.....typographical error....................although, funny, "Gold" is the obsolete British phonetic.......................Each British service had its own phonetic alphabet in both world wars, which made things confusing. "Gold" was, however, common to the Army, RAF and RN.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Two words.... barf bags ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they sell 30 packs of barf bags at amazon, anyone that looks remotely suspicious gets a bag...if they don't use it they give it back


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

nolandrives said:


> So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.
> 
> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car? Maybe I should've tried.
> 
> ...


They charge the passenger 250. You get 100
You didn't really think you get the whole thing did you?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Two words.... barf bags ?





uberdriverfornow said:


> they sell 30 packs of barf bags at amazon, anyone that looks remotely suspicious gets a bag...if they don't use it they give it back


Yep. Get 'em. Use 'em.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Canceling on pax who are staggering eliminates 95% of them.

For the ones that my puker radar missed, i have mixed results on actual effectiveness of barf bags.

One got almost all of it in bag. Minimal clean up on door panel.
Another got 2/3 in the bag. Got cleanup fee, saved me from a bigger cleanup
Another wouldn't take the damn bag. He attempted to cover his face with his hands.
If they are drunk enough to puke, the too drunk to get it in the bag.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Everyone says Lyft's passengers are horrible.


Burger King customers are better than McDonald's customers.

Pepsi drinkers are the worst.

Walmart shoppers... Ok that one is true.

But other than Walmart it's the same damn pax. 
I can't believe people still think the bad pax are drawn to one platform and stick to it


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LVFatMan said:


> They charge the passenger 250. You get 100
> You didn't really think you get the whole thing did you?


That's why whenever I visit the local lyft office l, I vomit all over their keyboard


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Keep a small Febreeze in the car. Good for all kinds of odor cover-up.


For puke smell you need more than Febreeze, Fehurricane is more like it lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Canceling on pax who are staggering eliminates 95% of them.
> 
> For the ones that my puker radar missed, i have mixed results on actual effectiveness of barf bags.
> 
> ...


I've had several pukers. All got it on the bag. One lady used TWO bags.

You gotta eliminate the ones who are so drunk they can't use a bag. It's also helpful if they have a somewhat sober friend to hold the bag. When that friend is the account holder they're motivated to do a good job.

I also take age, sex etc into account. An old male drunk can be falling over drunk but rarely pukes. And if he does he'll give you some notice. 21 year old skinny female staggering drunk--hell no, not getting in my car. She'll say nothing and just let it happen.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

You took on the night shift right away huh ??!!! ??‍♂ Most people warm up on the day shift, then start easing into later and later hours . Sorry to hear that happened to you.

Things are usually safe until about 9 or 10pm. Then you have to really be careful who you let in your car.

I’ve had restaurants send out a waiter to act like it’s HIS pick up, just to open my door while two other staff try to carry some guy who’s been over served and is too drunk to walk to my car . I’ll scream at them to shut my damn door, and take off . This has occurred multiple times. 

The other is someone ordering a car for a woman who is wasted. This is a high risk move. Women are way too unpredictable. I’ve bailed on many of those. 

No puke in my car yet , over 4K rides.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Welcome to 2019... were people can get wasted, dump their friends who go too hard into a stranger's car, keep partying while drunky yaks all over said stranger's car and goes on with their life. Meanwhile, stranger's car is never the same again. Hopefully, he is not up for the soccer carpool the next day with lil' Zacky and his teammates... Ain't rideshare grand?

Seriously though, don't let us seasoned, jaded vets get to you. If this doesn't end your rideshare days, stick around. Lots of good info, learned the hard way, over thousands upon thusands of rides here. An afternoon reading here will eliminate many rookie mistakes and bad habits such as not locking your doors prior to pickup. If they cannot walk to your vehicle and/or fail the test or reveal themselves to be an obnoxious arse prematurely... *tires screech*


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> But other than Walmart it's the same damn pax.
> I can't believe people still think the bad pax are drawn to one platform and stick to it


Sorry. I don't drive Lyft because Lyft didn't accept me. And now, based on the comments of EVERYBODY, I realize it was good I wasn't accepted. Nobody likes Lyft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Sorry. I don't drive Lyft because Lyft didn't accept me. And now, based on the comments of EVERYBODY, I realize it was good I wasn't accepted. Nobody likes Lyft.


I do. 
Don't believe everything you read on the internet. Just because they might prefer one doesn't mean you shouldn't have the other.
Anyone driving Lyft wouldn't give it up. Don't let the complaining fool you. 
There's money to be made just like there is with Uber. 
Although you're probably just telling yourself that to make yourself feel better.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I do.
> Don't believe everything you read on the internet. Just because they might prefer one doesn't mean you shouldn't have the other.
> Anyone driving Lyft wouldn't give it up. Don't let the complaining fool you.
> There's money to be made just like there is with Uber.
> Although you're probably just telling yourself that to make yourself feel better.


Nope, I don't have a low self-esteem.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


Whaaaaaaa !?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


You want more specifics?

Here is the story: https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-got-pooped.343731/#post-5252811


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

forqalso said:


> 1. Set up a Google Voice account on your phone. This will give you a second number, like an e-sim. Google forwards calls for this number to your phone.
> 
> 2. Download a free receipt making app, and create a receipt showing what you paid for cleaning. Use your new Google Voice numberas the business's number.
> 
> You have to fight the crooks at their level.


I tried this (with voice number) and my invoice looked great, and they denied it they check biz licenses, or something.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Whaaaaaaa !?


?‍♀


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nolandrives said:


> So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.
> 
> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car? Maybe I should've tried.
> 
> ...





nolandrives said:


> So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.
> 
> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car? Maybe I should've tried.
> 
> ...


Be glad they didn't adjust your fee to $50, if that's what your receipt showed. The amounts both companies pay is, supposedly, based on a national average cost to get it reasonably cleaned, professionally. Now, because some drivers have been actually faking messes on customers they didn't like for some reason, they both require receipts.

Neither company is paying for your down time to get the cleaning done, properly or otherwise.

You should start your own vehicle cleaning service... then you can charge what you want, provided you know what price would be acceptable... your company would have cards (available online inexpensively) and receipts you could provide for your customer... oops, sorry! "CustomerS"!

Welcome to the hustle!



kc2018 said:


> I tried this (with voice number) and my invoice looked great, and they denied it they check biz licenses, or something.





kc2018 said:


> I tried this (with voice number) and my invoice looked great, and they denied it they check biz licenses, or something.


I don't know about NV, but in NJ I started a business years ago doing typing, data input, doing the computer work for someone selling stuff on Ebay, etc.

Cost me an afternoon at the Hall of Records in my county and, I believe, $7 to register the name.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

LVFatMan said:


> They charge the passenger 250. You get 100
> You didn't really think you get the whole thing did you?


False information, I'm seeing this repeatedly making its way around threads, incorrect and not true

the cleaning fee is charged to the rider and 100% passed to the driver. My son has had an $80 cleaning fee charged to him in which he deserved from a college party, $80 is the typical amount paid out, but there are payouts ranging from $20-$150 based on severity of the mess.

Even with the new rules regarding uploading a receipt, that amount is charged to the rider and reimbursed to you, u/l don't take anything out of it

I have also seen my past earning breakdowns from cleaning fees where the $80 charged to the rider was what I received, and it is also on U/L help center that a cleaning fee is again, completely passed on to the driver


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

That may be the case in your area, but here in Vegas it is not. Is not the same everywhere. Just because it is what you had ... I've seen it on the passenger And from a friend to, and They indeed charge more, and pass on a percentage


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Be glad they didn't adjust your fee to $50, if that's what your receipt showed. The amounts both companies pay is, supposedly, based on a national average cost to get it reasonably cleaned, professionally. Now, because some drivers have been actually faking messes on customers they didn't like for some reason, they both require receipts.
> 
> Neither company is paying for your down time to get the cleaning done, properly or otherwise.
> 
> ...


A biz license is $200 here.

I had a valid clean fee but I did it myself because I had to go home and not work and didn't want to leave my car like that overnight. In addition, I didn't know they were going to want the invoice until after I had already done the work (they had just changed policy).


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

LVFatMan said:


> That may be the case in your area, but here in Vegas it is not. Is not the same everywhere. Just because it is what you had ... I've seen it on the passenger And from a friend to, and They indeed charge more, and pass on a percentage


The rule is platform wide, regardless of location

Saw it on the passenger how? Are you referring to your fare detail or did you guys meet up after you reported they made a mess?

So you're telling me, a passenger you claimed a cleaning free from, showed you they were charged more than you were paid out?

You mentioned Las Vegas


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kc2018 said:


> A biz license is $200 here.
> 
> I had a valid clean fee but I did it myself because I had to go home and not work and didn't want to leave my car like that overnight. In addition, I didn't know they were going to want the invoice until after I had already done the work (they had just changed policy).


You're new. There will be more lessons, pop quizzes, and tests.

Welcome to the forum. Don't mind the snark; it's kind of our trademark and most of the time typed tongue-in-cheek.

You do speak, understand, read, and write sarcasm, right? ???


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

nolandrives said:


> So I literally just started driving Lyft on Monday evening. Thursday evening rolls around and I start my night and turn on the app. I get a request almost instantly and show up. It's an extremely drunk girl who needed a ride home. Her sister ordered her the Lyft.
> 
> I could almost tell immoderately that this chick was going to yack in my car. But what can I do? Cancel it while she's stumbling to my car? Maybe I should've tried.
> 
> ...


Careful, you are very new to Lyft. Because of no track record, If you dont finesse your approach, they may put your account on hold. It used to be up to $300. But because of some jackass drivers repeatedly abusing this fee, and complains all over the net, Lyft and Uber revised the amount and probably adjusted how they deal with damage fees. Take the $100 and run. Keep a couple plastic bags for future puckers. It is just not worth the trouble.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Vomiting in someone's car is so rude.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

You have to improve your photography skills. You gotta sell it.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

You learned a hard lesson - your pax is not your friend. You, pax, and uber/Lyft have different interests and if you want to get a fair share, you need to speak up. 

a pic is worth a thousand words. As both Lyft and uber are more concerned about increasing revenues they will take the pax side unless you have evidence. Pics - you need pics of damage and pax. While she was puking, you should have stopped immediately and let her out to complete her business. And started to document with pics of puke in car. 

Did you try negotiating a higher cleanup fee? Did you even complain when they offered the initial deal? As with any negotiation the more proof and number of complaints you send them the more you will usually get. Insurance adjuster will always offer you a sucker's deal first and will settle for a fair deal if you stand up for your share. 

Taking it to the extreme, after the Boeing max 8 Ethiopian jet crashed, shortly afterward locals with legal knowledge descended on the families of those who died and sone signed a document stating that they absolve Boeing of any wrongdoing for $10000-20000, pennies on the amount of money they could have gotten. Sure puking is not death but your case is worth the max or near max cleanup fee.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Invest in these. Notice "2x easier to fill"
I've had 5 vomit pax. None of them ended my night. One girl filled up half a gallon.

This way, they can save remembrance bags in the freezer to show their friends.

The bags without the sliders require fine motor skills to close. Get the freezer 1gallon bags with sliders.

These bags are the only safe option. Pulling over is not an option because the driver risks getting rear ended if on the freeway. Pax risk getting struck by other vehicles if they stick their head out the window.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know why but these stories are disgusting but I want more. More details like how much poop, where did it land, what happend after. Poop is kinda addicting ?


 There is a word for people like you.

"Fecalfeliac"?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> There is a word for people like you.
> 
> "Fecalfeliac"?


Nooooooooooooooooooooo ?❌


----------

